# new bike for wife



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying my wife a new bike to get her started in riding. I'm looking at the Schwinn voyager gs, and the Trek 10 womens 7000. both bikes sell in the mid $300's.
I'm trying to stay under $400. She thinks she would be more comfortable on hybred starting out.I have a road bike.Wich would be the better of these two bikes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you can find the bikes have her test ride them. If not, I would lean toward the Trek on this one. Get it at a bike shop. A good bike shop will have a good service plan.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hunter, I know you didn't mean it like this, but when I read the subject line "new bike for wife" my first thought was that you wanted to make a trade! Got me thinking...I wonder if I could get a new bike for my wife. Just kidding, she's not on the market as far as I know. I did buy a new bike for my wife a few years ago, and she didn't want to shop for a bike. I found a great deal on a Bianchi Boardwalk hybrid and bought it without fitting and no test ride. The front rim has a bad seam that thumps while braking and she would be better off with a real fitting. Lesson learned is there is no substitute for the LBS advice, fitting in person. That said, I vote for the Trek as long as she likes it and the shop too. The next few months might to be good for looking for deals on "leftovers." Good luck.


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*wifes bike*

yeah, I can't trade her to. She went for the trek wsd 7000. She rode it for a while and fell in love with it.LBS did the fitting to.


----------

